# Sticky  Fishing Trip of a Lifetime!



## aandryiii

Some friends got me motivated to take the boat out on an overnight fishing trip offshore 4-20 on into 4-21. We first tested the boat the day before and one motor threw temp light and the other would not start! So we began! The port motor just needed to have the sand flushed out the water pump and VIOLA, no more temp light... the starboard motor, on the other hand, read 12.4v @ the battery and 12.4v @ the starting magnet and 7v @ the starter when cranked.. The port motor had a new magnet on it so we assumed it must be the magnet ($170) and we bought a new temp sensor for the fun of it ($40). After installing the new magnet on starboard motor we had the same results. So we then assumed the starter must be bad. Pulled the starter and tested it, and of course it was good. So we charged the battery and Bam! Eureka! We brought the boat into the lake around 9pm and ran it for a test run... The gas leaked out of the water separator on the port motor and melted the float sensor for the bilge pump causing the wires to touch and heat the float and melted it. The bilge almost burned up as well. We replaced the water separator ($10) and installed a new float switch as well ($60). Went to bed at 1am Tuesday morning and rose again @ 7am to head out. We loaded up and headed South from Mandeville. We caught a flat on the trailer in Belle Chase and replaced it with a smaller tire to make do to get us to Venice! We launched and went to head out and starboard motor wasn't getting fuel... Soooo, we found the problem, which was a broken, corroded, elbow connecting the fuel line to the gas tank... We went to a local parts place and made do with $80 of misc fittings and hose and replaced that fuel separator ($10) for the fun of it. We fixed it and left the dock @ 3pm headed down river to BP 109 offshore rig. We stayed there until we landed enough blackfin tuna and make it to our sleeping destination before dark! 
[ame="http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/aandryiii/?action=view&current=P4201562.flv"]







[/ame]

We left there in a hurry to make it to Deep Water Horizon before dark. The water was like glass. 









My radar got stolen off my bought before this trip so we planned on getting to a floater before dark and staying/fishing till sun up the next day. We got to Deep Water Horizon at sunset and began catching more tuna. These jelly fish were floating everywhere.








It was pretty cool to see them literally SAIL! When we drove at night the jellyfish would glow as they passed under the boat by the thousands. The tuna bites were starting to slow down so we drove right up to the rig to try to catch bait. No bait, but we found more tuna under the floating rig. Around 10pm the entire center of the rig started rushing water downwards over all the pipes... I've never seen such an event take place. I looked at my friend who previously worked offshore, and he said that's BOP something another and the rig took a 'kick!' I thought the rig was sinking and that was their way of bilging... But nope! Methane gas began BLOWING out of the West side of it and the noise of the thrust was louder than anything I've ever herd (except for a sonic boom I herd once, and what I'm about to tell you next) My eyes began to burn and that friend I was telling you about earlier began to SCREAM, "GO, GO, GO, GO, GOOOOO!" I positioned my compass North and put the gears in WOT! At approximately 100 yds from the rig it Exploded! Puts a new meaning to explosion. We hit the deck and continued North @ WOT, Blind because the moon was at quarter crescent and I had no radar.








The switch board went black for unknown reasons; therefore I had no running lights either. The flood lights in the rear did work. The rig continued EXPLODING. A very large crew boat was tied to the rig as it blew and the ppl began rafting to that boat as it floated away slowly. I got on the radio to try to help and they told me to stay away for safety. The rig blew a few more explosions after that and began to burn down. Some of the rig began dripping into the water and the platform tilted in and turned RED HOT. As bad as we wanted to save ppl, it wasn't the case here. I tried going in to be a hero and my posse wasn't having it! Maybe they were right... 








The guy who predicted the explosion was terrified of what would happen next and would not allow for us to get any closer than a mile. He told me things about air rising from the pipes below, and how the pipes could be below us since they run at angles under water, and how the explosions would continue. I think he knew what he was talking about and made us all worry... 


[ame="http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/aandryiii/?action=view&current=P4201571.flv"]







[/ame] 

We stayed a mile off the fire and searched/listened for missing ppl for 4 hours. We saw nothing. 20 or so commercial liners eventually brought Medics and oxygen for survivors. Helicopter came for search and transport. All the other facts you probably already know about; via News. The 11 missing people in 'mind' I hope slipped away in a safety boat, but in reality I doubt they are alive. This is a sad thing to say, but if you would have seen the explosions you wouldn't believe anyone of the 126 would have survived it! I pray for all of them and their families! We left at morning to make our way in, we were 60 miles offshore and gas was running low. We stopped at Elf on the way in and filled the ice chest. 










The tuna were busting on top water and we couldn't resist. We left the half way point in hopes to make it home. The starboard motor ran out of gas at the very mouth of the river, but fortunately we had a spare gas tank on board! We made it to Venice at about 3pm on Wednesday and began cleaning the fish.









I made it to my home at 8pm Wed night (37 hours with no sleep). And now it seems like it was a dream!


----------



## phreebsd

Wow you were there to see it. i bet that was an insane experience.


----------



## wood butcher

man that was an awesome story


----------



## aandryiii

i can tell you what went wrong too


----------



## the grizzly muder

when yall pulled out did yall keep the flood lights on i got coast guard ID so they let me near it but you where the boat on my radar i think i do not have any pics bc i dint plan on seeing this i never want to go into one agian happened when i was offshore texas my best friend dyed from a metal bar


----------



## phreebsd

i bet very few of these videos exist and would be news worthy.


----------



## aandryiii

When we pulled from under the rig the flood lights never turned off, we searched and drifted for hours with them on, but when we left the rigs vicinity to head in we turned the lights off... is that what you are referring to?

I have another video still trying to get from my friends camera...

When the gas started blowing out the side of the rig they turned off the power to prevent electrical spark which would ignite the gas, but when they shut power the generator kicked on and thats all she wrote!


----------



## the grizzly muder

thats what i meant i saw power then i heard generater then saw BOOM


----------



## mr_3_0_5

id agree this is probably some of the only footage out there..


----------



## IBBruin

Wow, amazing. You need to contact the authorities. Your information may help in solving many many unanswered questions.


----------



## Polaris425

WOW... is really all I know to say. Glad you and your buddies are ok!


----------



## DTX

Wow. That was quite an experience. It is terrible that things like that happen. It realy makes you stop and think and appreciate life. Life isn't perfect and never will be. All we can do is appreciate what we do have and the people we share with while we are here.


----------



## Yesterday

W O W. glad all them engine problems didnt decide to happen right as that **** rig was blowin up!


----------



## RDWD

Dang, Good thing your buddy knew what was going on.


----------



## tacoma_2002

...Dang....

What a time...Glad yer A-OK!


----------



## Metal Man

WOW incredible story.

For some reason i cant down load the videos?


----------



## aandryiii

It's amazing how different the reactions are on this site.. Mimb ftw! 
Don't know what to tell you bout those videos they seem to be working.. I got one other coming soon.


----------



## aandryiii

And sorry about your friend and any others who lost! Very treadjic!


----------



## phreebsd

the videos work fine for me. cant wait to see the next one.


----------



## walker

i agree with bruin.. contact MMS its a division of the coast guard that controls the inspections on off shore drilling rigs and platforms.. awesome pics and videos as usual..


----------



## cojack

Well as this is tragic i too can NOT see the vid, it reads "File has invalid structure-unble to play video"

Guess it could be my end, though i don't think so.

Nice fish that you caught!


----------



## phreebsd

we've got thousands looking at this thread!


----------



## phreebsd

whats new?


----------



## 11:11

Wow, I'm sorry you're not interested in all of the people who appreciate the OP's amazing story. The following is in line with what he witnessed:

The methane hydrates form within deeply buried sand layers, in which each individual methane molecule is trapped inside a small crystalline structure made of frozen water. When you bring them to the surface, the ice melts and gas is released. 
They will clog pipelines and cause pressure build-up. If they were brought to the surface the result would be the release of large quantities of water and a methane gas cloud. Getting the gas out of these reservoirs safely and efficiently is a dream of energy companies, but the potential production methods so far all involve liquefying the hydrates, which poses technical problems and serious risks. Methane hydrate is stable only below about the 450-meter depth.
http://www.hnei.hawaii.edu/ocean.methane.asp


----------



## Polaris425

Thats not what I said. I said im not interested in being linked to your conspiracy filled BS thread about what everyone thinks happend and how "appareently" the explosion is the works of some eveil mastermind. This is an atv forum, not a bull **** conspiracy forum. I have no problem with people visiting to read the OP's first hand story. It was even cool to see that we had 400 guests at one time and all 400 were reading this thread. Just leave all the other BS out of it.


----------



## aandryiii

11:11 said:


> Wow, I'm sorry you're not interested in all of the people who appreciate the OP's amazing story. The following is in line with what he witnessed:
> 
> The methane hydrates form within deeply buried sand layers, in which each individual methane molecule is trapped inside a small crystalline structure made of frozen water. When you bring them to the surface, the ice melts and gas is released.
> They will clog pipelines and cause pressure build-up. If they were brought to the surface the result would be the release of large quantities of water and a methane gas cloud. Getting the gas out of these reservoirs safely and efficiently is a dream of energy companies, but the potential production methods so far all involve liquefying the hydrates, which poses technical problems and serious risks. Methane hydrate is stable only below about the 450-meter depth.
> http://www.hnei.hawaii.edu/ocean.methane.asp



That explains it^^


----------



## aandryiii

some pics from the web:


----------



## Polaris425

wow!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Two of our ROV boats are out there and have been since about 2 hours after the explosion. they have some pics that i will get later. The owner of the company that i work for owns the orange boats that were spraying the water.


----------



## aandryiii

is that Halliburton?


----------



## Masher

Dang Albear, better be glad yall let her eat and got out of there.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

C-Innovation is the company that I work for but Edison Chouest Offshore is the boat company. I am sure the people that follow basket ball know that Gary Chouest who owns both companies is trying to buy out the other 75% of the Hornets.


----------



## Guest

Wow! That is one fishing trip that you guys will never forget! Glad you guys made it out without injury.


----------



## bido

I just registered for this site after finding a link to this story on another website. I would strongly recommend you contact the Coast Guard regarding what you saw during this incident. There is still an investigation underway and any information you may have about the incident would be very helpful for the agencies investigating this terrible accident. This includes Homeland Security who is investigating this as a possible sabotage. Your eye witness account of what you saw while fishing may answer alot of questions about the accident.


----------



## codyh

Possible sabatoge? ike what? ANd By the way. Welcome haha


----------



## 88rxn/a

epic and tragic at the same time!


----------



## aandryiii

i will be posting live footage of what we saw soon


----------



## DjScrimm

bido said:


> I just registered for this site after finding a link to this story on another website. I would strongly recommend you contact the Coast Guard regarding what you saw during this incident. There is still an investigation underway and any information you may have about the incident would be very helpful for the agencies investigating this terrible accident. This includes Homeland Security who is investigating this as a possible sabotage. Your eye witness account of what you saw while fishing may answer alot of questions about the accident.


It's obvious by the publicity that this thread is getting that this could be of help/interest to many. It's been taken care of.

BTW, Homeland security and Janet Napoletono are lost... they don't even understand what a terrorist is. Get outa here with the sabotage crap.


----------



## fredseviltwin

My Cousin sent me the link to this page. Your experience at the site of the explosion is important.You and your friend that had experience with the rigs should contact the authorities to give your account of what you heard and experienced that led up to the explosion. It might be important.
My hear goes out to the families of those that were lost. Not to mention the thousands that could be affected by this disaster.
fb


----------



## fredseviltwin

11:11 said:


> Wow, I'm sorry you're not interested in all of the people who appreciate the OP's amazing story. The following is in line with what he witnessed:
> 
> The methane hydrates form within deeply buried sand layers, in which each individual methane molecule is trapped inside a small crystalline structure made of frozen water. When you bring them to the surface, the ice melts and gas is released.
> They will clog pipelines and cause pressure build-up. If they were brought to the surface the result would be the release of large quantities of water and a methane gas cloud. Getting the gas out of these reservoirs safely and efficiently is a dream of energy companies, but the potential production methods so far all involve liquefying the hydrates, which poses technical problems and serious risks. Methane hydrate is stable only below about the 450-meter depth.
> http://www.hnei.hawaii.edu/ocean.methane.asp


This is an interesting hypothesis I hope that the media has the sense to follow this rather than just blame the oil companies. fb


----------



## The Bear

Wow, that's absolutely crazy you were there just enjoying your fishing and ended up seeing all of that; a fishing trip turned into one helluva experience. My prayers go out to all o the families who have lost their loved ones, but it's amazing how many people survived too. 

Have you contacted the authorities about what you saw? If so, what did they say? 

I'm interested in seeing the other video you have to post. 

FYI - Great forum; you guys have attracted a national audience! Ha!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Here is are JPG's of a PDF I received in email I got from a friend yesterday:


----------



## Polaris425

The Bear said:


> Have you contacted the authorities about what you saw? If so, what did they say?



He has a lawyer now so, yes, the correct steps are being taken.




The Bear said:


> FYI - Great forum; you guys have attracted a national audience! Ha!



Thanks! And indeed we have... 1600 viewers at one point. I belive we are even linked on Sean Hannity's forum. As well as multiple fishing forums, and, even a few really weird ones I don't think I'll be visiting. lol


----------



## The Bear

Polaris425 said:


> He has a lawyer now so, yes, the correct steps are being taken.


Awesome, that's good. That would be cool if his insight about what they had seen and heard would be able to help the authorities and learn about what actually happened. 

That's good he got an attorney, I hope aandryiii is not going to get caught up in the media/conspiracy BS and be questioned by them like he had some involvement in the incident. Hopefully they will actually use his knowledge and what he saw to help them learn more about the unfortunate incident.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah let's hope so. I've already had to remove some replies, linking to conspiracy forums full of 5 page conspiracy threads... lol


----------



## The Bear

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah let's hope so. I've already had to remove some replies, linking to conspiracy forums full of 5 page conspiracy threads... lol


no doubt, i would bet you will have to watch the joining members in the next few days as this place gets out. there are some wierdo/crazy people out there. you've got a great forum. i like it.


----------



## phreebsd

thanks for the kind words, The Bear.


----------



## walker

thinking of conspiracy a friend told me there was a north korean submarine in the gulf of mexico.... i laughed at him


----------



## IBBruin

Conspiracy theory, you want conspiracy theory? This is what a friend of mine thinks happened. He says he has proof!

Conspiracy Theory - 

The oil rig was actually bombed by an illegal Mexican immigrant with lighter 
pine underwear and other bad health. He was hired by Al Gore, and posed as an 
Iranian officer on board a Syrian-Israeli supplied nuclear submarine. The 
intent is to drive down the value of Halliburton (well cementer) stock so as to 
upset Wall Street, causing investors to sell all oil stocks and invest in a 
caved in coal mine in West Virginia owned by guess who - Al Gore. With the added 
coal mine bucks Al can continue to fund his secret time machine project (housed 
in an Iceland Volcano so spy planes can't fly over) until he wins the 2000 
presidential election. He will then immediately appoint enough Supreme Court 
Justices to overturn Roe vs. Wade, thus giving him the son that he always wanted 
and at the same time prove that Clinton did indeed have sexual relations with 
that woman. He will then have two Nobel prizes (including the one that Vice Prez 
Obama never wins), making him the first double Nobel, bow twice at, president of 
the global warmed world. 


But seriously, I know they will eventually find the cause and I hope they put that knowledge towards preventing future tragedies, and loss of life.


----------



## ThePerfectBass

Glad you guys are all right! Praying for those lost on the rig and that they get it under control soon! Awesome story, gives you a better feel for what happened out there...

Peace!


----------



## ThePerfectBass

PS, Nice tuna!


----------



## Brute650i

aandryiii said:


> We fixed it and left the dock @ 3pm headed down river to BP 109 offshore rig. We stayed there until we landed enough blackfin tuna and make it to our sleeping destination before dark! We left there in a hurry to make it to Deep Water Horizon before dark.


Is this what your wanting an explanation about? Its in his original post above the first vid.


----------



## walker

derrickhand300 said:


> < user banned


 
not to be rude but how about you read everything before you post something .. just sayin


----------



## aandryiii

^^agreed


----------



## IBBruin

derrickhand300 said:


> user banned



One post and knows everything without reading........

Yes I meant to be rude.


----------



## cojack

please don't take this the wrong way but MIMB could be making a buck if this was in the subscribing members only...Just saying maybe MIMB would not have so many nonsense comments...I would pay to see these photos...


----------



## walker

bam how you like those apples !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wood butcher

trouble makers will not be tolerated , so bye-bye derickhand300


----------



## IBBruin

LOL, Tim beat me to it, thanks Tim!


----------



## Brute650i

beat me to it as well by a few minutes.

No one ever said the rig in the video is the Transocean. Even the OP said that they left from the first rig in the vid to go to the Transocean and that was the BP 109 offshore rig. He then goes on to say they left so they could make it to the Transocean before dark.

Im not sure what your problem is but its all there in plain English if you just read what is written and not what you want to read.


----------



## IBBruin

cojack said:


> please don't take this the wrong way but MIMB could be making a buck if this was in the subscribing members only...Just saying maybe MIMB would not have so many nonsense comments...I would pay to see these photos...


What you say is true and would be looked at it exactly like that by everyone. We'd get more flack by putting it in the SM section I think. As far as the nonsense comments, I'm pretty sure we'd still get plenty.


----------



## oldmanbrute

can't wait to see new vids...........news at 11:00


----------



## omegaman66

Hello, I am trying to contact Andry III, I don't have skype installed. If you would I was wondering if you could send me an email or reply here. I am interested in putting your story up on my website if you will grant me permission. My email is [email protected] 

I have a section on my website for hunting and fishing misadventures and you trip certainly qualifies. If you could respond either way, yes or no. Thanks for any consideration you can give.


----------



## Polaris425

Any & all nonsense/bs coments will be deleted and the user (if they signed up just for this thread which many have) will be banned.


----------



## The Bear

Polaris425 said:


> ....And to follow-up on another note, any & all nonsense/bs coments will be deleted and the user (if they signed up just for this thread which many have) will be banned.


banned...I always laugh when I see the word "banned" under someone name. i think you should change the "banned" to "dumbass", because that usually goes hand in hand. 

from what i read correctly, new vids on news at 11pm? are these the videos that aandryiii has referred to or just news video. if theyre aandryiii's im hoping he will post them on here too.


----------



## wood butcher

Polaris425 said:


> We never have been, and never will be here to "make a buck."
> 
> 
> And to follow-up on another note, any & all nonsense/bs coments will be deleted and the user (if they signed up just for this thread which many have) will be banned.


 i gottcha babe, i smelled his skank from a mile away and banned his azzzzzz


----------



## wood butcher

like jon said , its not about the money but puttin out the info . we cant let this corrupt our site . its a good thread but we need to keep the BS off of it . Albert is a good guy and we need to stand behind him.


----------



## walker

wood butcher said:


> like jon said , its not about the money but puttin out the info . we cant let this corrupt our site . its a good thread but we need to keep the BS off of it . Albert is a good guy and we need to stand behind him.


 
yes he seems like a good dude and forget standing behind him mimb folks will be beside him . albert you need anything all you gotta due is holla buddy.........


----------



## aandryiii

You should set trick questions at registration... Like: ''Where does the Canooter Valve go on your quad?'' That should confuse 'em! Haha, y'all take it easy.


----------



## DjScrimm

...


----------



## aandryiii

don't be shy


----------



## DjScrimm

Too long to re write it~! Ha. Directed towards the foreigners and the ones telling you to contact people. And the ones trying to contact you. But you commented and MIMB laws got em taken care of .. so i delete!

Get cheechs video ****it!


----------



## 1bigforeman

I understand that this whole subject and thread is very delicate to talk about but this is very interesting. 
http://www.marklevinshow.com/Article.asp?id=1790422&spid=32364
Feel free to delete it if it is too much.


----------



## Polaris425

The Bear said:


> banned...I always laugh when I see the word "banned" under someone name. i think you should change the "banned" to "dumbass", because that usually goes hand in hand.


Aint that the truth! So far you're the only one who has joined and offered relative, and helful info. Thanks.

As others mentioned, we're glad to be able to share this info w/ the public, and we're glad andrii chose to share it with us. We have to remember though in the end this is an ATV forum & people signing up just to tell us their conspiracy theory, or to try to argue against andrii's story, will be removed.


----------



## Polaris425

1bigforeman said:


> I understand that this whole subject and thread is very delicate to talk about but this is very interesting.
> http://www.marklevinshow.com/Article.asp?id=1790422&spid=32364
> Feel free to delete it if it is too much.


Thats good stuff.


----------



## cojack

^^^^^^^^Really good stuff!


----------



## phreebsd

aandryiii said:


> You should set trick questions at registration... Like: ''Where does the Canooter Valve go on your quad?'' That should confuse 'em! Haha, y'all take it easy.


 
we already have exactly that in place.


----------



## pump

Thank you to aandryiii for this thread as all I was getting from Media and it is only half truth and misinformation at what happened and what is ongoing. I work on land rigs here in Canada and for the past 39 years I've seen and experienced nothing compared to this accident. My prayers go out to those that lost loved ones and for a speedy revovery to those that were injuried.


----------



## DjScrimm

1bigforeman said:


> I understand that this whole subject and thread is very delicate to talk about but this is very interesting.
> http://www.marklevinshow.com/Article.asp?id=1790422&spid=32364
> Feel free to delete it if it is too much.


VERY good stuff! No need to delete a man whom knows his stuff!

btw, love the Mark Levin show..


----------



## oilfield investigator

aandryiii

your post was emailed to me, and i am on the investigation of this incident. you may have some pertinent information that can help us understand a few things, and i would like to talk to you. at your convenience, please give me a call at (504) 736-3249. i am a petroleum engineer with the MMS. 

oilfield investigator


----------



## cojack

Polaris425 said:


> He has a lawyer now so, yes, the correct steps are being taken.


 ummm maybe you should start here!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

here is some good info from one of the offshore websites. We use this website to find out who is hiring and what contracts companies have been awarded.

http://www.rigzone.com/news/article.asp?a_id=92823


----------



## apflood

Hey...I am LT Flood with Coast Guard Investigations. I understand you've retained an attorney. Can you please have him contact me at 985 380 5341 or 985 380 5305. We are interested in hearing your story, only from a 'how to prevent this from happening again.' We are trying to piece together what happened by gathering everyone's statements. Thank you! -


----------



## IBBruin

I did a reverse look up of both numbers. 1st was an unpublished land line based in Morgan City. The second one indeed is the USCG at 800 David Drive, Morgan City La.Phone number looks legit.


----------



## Muleskinner

_Mule, Posts like This will not be tolereted - Admin._


----------



## DjScrimm

Im not trying to call BS or say any of these fellas are un-legit.... BUT if your position were pertinent enough to really need to make contact with Albert, it would have been done long ago. BP found him within a few hours... and MANY other lawyers and investigators for many companies/agencies have been making contact. Once again, not trying to shoot anyone down, because what do i know. But if you work in investigations.. this should be a fairly easy task for you...


----------



## IBBruin

Ha, all I said was the second NUMBER was legit.


----------



## aandryiii

If you need to talk to me, call Gibby Andry.


----------



## Polaris425

I'm locking this thread. It will be stickied at the top so it can still be found. We are getting national attention with this, and the last thing we need is for people to see BS replies, from our members, or guests. PhreeBSD and I check EVERY member that signs up. Legit ones are allowed, non-legit are removed asap.

If any of you that have signed up that are legit investigators, lawyers, etc... You can PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## wood butcher

that might be a good thing , seems its gettin out of hand


----------



## aandryiii

Trying not to exceed bandwidth again. But anywho, visit www.knightryderz.com and on that main page you will see the video clip we took moments after the initial explosion. If you look closely on the right corner you can see the life boat lowering down as well as multiple mushroom clouds. Prayers go to the familys' of the missing.


----------



## phreebsd

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=6490138n&tag=related;photovideo


----------



## phreebsd

^ the link above shows them on 60 minutes giving an interview.


----------

